# Retirement VISA and Tax in Thailand



## Wim

I'm a beginning Farang, and will eventually retire in the country of smiles...is there someone who can put me on the right track to find information on the 2 main subjects in the Title:
VISA & Tax rules in Thailand; 1 person tells me no tax at all for Farang, another person tells me it's 19%...any information or website's are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## King Silk

Wim said:


> I'm a beginning Farang, and will eventually retire in the country of smiles...is there someone who can put me on the right track to find information on the 2 main subjects in the Title:
> VISA & Tax rules in Thailand; 1 person tells me no tax at all for Farang, another person tells me it's 19%...any information or website's are welcome and appreciated!


Welcome to the Forum mate.

First get a Non-immigrant 'O' visa from Hull. They are on the net.

Then come here and go to Immigration to change it to a retirement visa.
(Actually they just register you here as Retired and you go to Immigration every 90days to sign on) 

You will need 800000bht in the bank or an amount of that and proof of an annual income that adds up to 800000bht.

If you are not working you will not pay tax. Unless you buy a house through a Ltd Company in which case you will have to pay a small amount as rent to the company which you are the MD of. Dig?

There is masses of info on this matter on all the Thai forums so have a peep....


----------



## starryme

Hey wim, a friend of mine just got her retirement visa with the help of an agent. It was hassle-free...no need to get out of the country and was provided with 15 months visa. I can give you their number if you would like to avail of their services. They can even assist financially...cool eh? If you need it then I can ask the number from my friend.


----------



## Artie

Wim said:


> I'm a beginning Farang, and will eventually retire in the country of smiles...is there someone who can put me on the right track to find information on the 2 main subjects in the Title:
> VISA & Tax rules in Thailand; 1 person tells me no tax at all for Farang, another person tells me it's 19%...any information or website's are welcome and appreciated!


Dag Wim,

Ik ben een 65-jarige Nederlander, in december 2005 naar Thailand geëmigreerd. In principe mag iedere persoon boven 50 jaar zich in Thailand vestigen, het belasting tarief voor iemand boven de 50 is 0%. Je moet alleen een deposito op de bank in Thailand zetten. Daar de regels de laatste jaren nogal zijn veranderd, is het verstandig om over alle aspecten een afspraak te maken met het Thaise consulaat in Amsterdam: Home - Royal Thai Consulate General in Amsterdam
Bel hen op en zeg, dat je wat extra vragen hebt, dan hoef je niet in de rij te gaan staan en kan je bijv. 's middags om 14.00 uur een afspraak maken, loop je ook alle files mis en wordt je keurig geholpen. Wil je meer informatie, dan kun je mij mailen op mijn G-mail account, aart.vanwijngaarden


----------



## Hephesus

I thought that people from the EU did not need entry visa, Or do you only need the O visa if you want to get the retirement visa?


----------



## Cer

Hallo Wim,
Just look at the link about O-A visum, in the topic about importing house hold goods.
The PIT (Personal Income Tax) depends on your personal status.How old you are.Where do you get your money(pension) from?.Is there a tax treaty with your home country?
Assuming you are a retiree (= 65 in Holland),the tax in Holland will not tax you if you request "vrijstelling" which normally always will be granted and need to be renewed every 3 years.
The tax treaty let the taxation to the home of residency (Thailand) and Thailand is not taxing pensions.
The AOW will be taxed but as the amount is too low it will be taxed with 0% !


----------



## johnwboy

starryme said:


> Hey wim, a friend of mine just got her retirement visa with the help of an agent. It was hassle-free...no need to get out of the country and was provided with 15 months visa. I can give you their number if you would like to avail of their services. They can even assist financially...cool eh? If you need it then I can ask the number from my friend.


Hello starryme, Noticed you are orginally from the PI. now in Thailand. I am thinking of retiring to SEA. Was checking our the PI, Malaysia, and Thailand. Of those three, what are your thoughts? 
Thank You
John


----------



## Mweiga

Wim said:


> I'm a beginning Farang, and will eventually retire in the country of smiles...is there someone who can put me on the right track to find information on the 2 main subjects in the Title:
> VISA & Tax rules in Thailand; 1 person tells me no tax at all for Farang, another person tells me it's 19%...any information or website's are welcome and appreciated!


There is no Thailand tax for people on a one year non-immigrant retirement visa. It is designed for people retiring in Thailand and you cannot work. 

Obtaining this visa is simple if you follow the requirements and you can easily do the process yourself without need of an agent who will charge of course.


----------

